
Kyoto Studio Devastated by Fire Is Revered by Anime Fans - meruru
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/18/arts/kyoto-animation-fire.html
======
meruru
More details:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyoto_Animation_arson_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyoto_Animation_arson_attack)

------
mtmail
180 comment in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468395)

